# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Niersteen of niet?

## rafaelo

Hallo,

Ik plaats de laatste tijd regelmatig om dat ik erg veel last heb. 
Me bloed was goed maar toch verga ik van de pijn en het komt gewoon in eens op zetten. Het begint meestal ergens in de buurt van me oksels en het gaat dan naar me onder rug. Het gebeurt meestal na een minuut of 2 als ik wat gedronken heb. 
Ik heb gister voor het laatst geplast, dat was wel een beetje rood, donker geel.

Ik vind het maar raar, zouden het niersteentjes kunen zijn?

----------

